# Offshore report 5/19



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Left OB around 615 on sunday morning. planned to leave at 530 but some idiot hit a power pole in a police chase and knocked out the power on canal road. so, i got the honda 2000 and lowered the boat lift down one side at a time. found a great rip 7 miles southeast of the 131 hole. green water on one side, cobalt blue on the other. best color change i have seen. weeds formed up pretty good. water temp was 74 on the blue side. the rip was pushing to the east. we trolled that line for 3 hours with two small knockdowns that from the looks of it were small wahoo. several other boats were there and it looked pretty quiet for everyone. 

decided to move on and headed west through the elbow. found a rip there but it was very scattered, not much going on. fished some natural bottom to get some meat and found 5 nice triggers. also pulled up a nice red grouper and had 2 mongos that got sharked on the way up. unfortunately, we pulled up 3 nice gags that swam back to the bottom. havent had the boat offshore since last fall and it sure was nice to get back out there.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Jamie. Thanks for sharing


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great pics/post!! water looks great in background!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job. Is that a Lucanus jig I see with the trigger?


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> Nice job. Is that a Lucanus jig I see with the trigger?


uh oh. i posted the wrong trigger pic. the secret is out. yes the lucanus is a trigger killer. we have had good success with it. tip it with a tiny bit of squid and it works great.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> great pics/post!! water looks great in background!


i forgot about this water pic. this one is better.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Whoops! Didn't mean to divulge your secret.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> Whoops! Didn't mean to divulge your secret.


glad to help anyone on here have more success fishing. i have learned plenty on here over the years and i am happy to pass on anything that might help someone else.


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Jamie I had a great trip thanks for the invite ! I would love to fish with you again sometime.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!

i have never caught squat on my lucanus. must be doing something wrong.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't figure this offshore bite, we were also out this past weekend, fished nice weedline/rip N of nipple, and over to the W, one hit all day. No bait, flying fish, only saw about a 10ft hammerhead cruising around looking for the same thing we are looking for. Not sure if it is temp, chlorophyll, plankton, but sure is dead. Maybe temp needs to get up to 78-82


----------

